# Budo Fun



## Aikikitty (Jun 30, 2003)

I didn't know whether to put this in the Humor Forum or in the Locker Room.

I saw this link on Budoseek and Jabonn gave me permission to post it over here.

http://www.fudebakudo.com/en/extras.html take this simple test to determine what Martial Art is best for you.

My results--"After deep contemplation, the Advisor concludes that you should be walking along the path of Aikido."  

It's nice to know I'm already doing the right art for me!   

Have fun.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 30, 2003)

"Iado, art of sword drawing"

Close enough........


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *"Iado, art of sword drawing"
> 
> Close enough........ *


You draw swords?  any framed versions?


----------



## tonbo (Jul 2, 2003)

> After deep contemplation, the Advisor concludes that you should be walking along the path of Thugee (ancient Indian assassin sect).



Oh, goody.  So all I have to watch out for is Indiana Jones and his mighty pistol technique.

 

Peace--


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You draw swords?  any framed versions? *



Im pretty handy with a blade if I dont say so myself


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 3, 2003)

Ninjitsu.

Damn.  I was hoping for Ninjutsu.  Guess I need to leave the Bujinkan and Join CHAK's orgainization.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 5, 2003)

*After deep contemplation, the Advisor concludes that you should be walking along the path of Tae Kwon Do. * 

Close enough I guess


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 6, 2003)

full contact karate for me


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm bringing this up again for the newer people.  Maybe it's better suited for the Urusai Bar and Grill section.  

Robyn :yinyang:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

:soapbox: It pisses me off that they won't let me retake it. I accidently answered that I like to be really far away when I defend myself, when I made a mistake. I actually like to be really close!

So they said I would be best to take that Japanese Bow & Arrow art, forgot what it was called. Not that I wouldn't mind learning it, but how inaccurate!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2003)

T'ai Chi.  Good call.  My second art.


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 23, 2003)

Don't worry Paul. Awhile back when I first discovered the site, it wouldn't let me retake it either unless I closed out the window and brought it back up again. Sometimes it would let me do that 10 times in a row or sometimes it would have to "rest" longer. Try again now.   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Don't worry Paul. Awhile back when I first discovered the site, it wouldn't let me retake it either unless I closed out the window and brought it back up again. Sometimes it would let me do that 10 times in a row or sometimes it would have to "rest" longer. Try again now.
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



Thanks!

"After deep contemplation, the Advisor concludes that you should be walking along the path of Thugee (ancient Indian assassin sect)."

Yup...I'd say that's about accurate (although I study Burmese and Filipino Assassin stuff, but it seems along the right lines).


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Sep 24, 2003)

Tai Chi... interesting... I think that's just because I don't mind working out in parks and scaring children away!


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

"After deep contemplation, the Advisor concludes that you should be walking along the path of Full-contact karate."

I'll buy that.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> [BSo they said I would be best to take that Japanese Bow & Arrow art, forgot what it was called. [/B]



I think you are talking about _kyudo_.

http://www.kyudo.com/


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Sep 24, 2003)

I did the quiz several times and got Tai Chi, Karate, and Tae Kwon Do.  Where's the Tang So Do!!!!!!!!!!   


Brittany :asian:


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 1, 2003)

I got Kendo? After stating I prefer to be 1 step in front of my attacker??


----------



## Kroy (Oct 1, 2003)

The path of Karate.:karate:


----------

